# Bibleworks is Closing



## greenbaggins (Jun 1, 2018)

I was shocked and saddened to get this email in my inbox today: 

*A special note to our friends*
BibleWorks has been serving the church for 26 years by providing a suite of professional tools aimed at enabling students of the Word to "rightly divide the word of truth". But it has become increasingly apparent over the last few years that the need for our services has diminished to the point where we believe the Lord would have us use our gifts in other ways. *Accordingly as of June 15, 2018 BibleWorks will cease operation as a provider of Bible software tools.* We make this announcement with sadness, but also with gratitude to God and thankfulness to a multitude of faithful users who have stayed with us for a large part of their adult lives. We know that you will have many questions going forward and we will do our best to answer some of them here.

*Can I continue to use BibleWorks on a PC?*

If you have a valid license for BibleWorks 10 you can continue to use the program as usual. *We will, Lord willing, continue to provide compatibility fixes for BibleWorks 10 well into the future.* This will ensure that you can continue to use the program for the long term. Compatibility updates will be provided through the normal updater mechanism within the program. However, if you want to license BibleWorks 10 or any add-on modules for any version of BibleWorks, you must do so *before June 15*.

*What about the Mac version of the program?*

BibleWorks updates for the PC will also work on the Mac platform. If you want to continue using the Mac version we do encourage you to upgrade to BibleWorks 10 while it is still available. We will do our best to insure compatibility of BibleWorks 10 with future Mac OS changes but the situation is more complex than with the PC platform. The coming macOS versions require 64-bit programs. BibleWorks is in good shape for this, and we will soon release a full x64 Mac dmg. We will also be working with CodeWeavers to explore options for them to continue compatibility support for the BibleWorks Mac Installer. Finally, in any case, Mac users will likely be able to fall back to using a virtual machine (like Virtual Box, Fusion, or Parallels).

*Will any support for the program be available after June 15?*

After June 15, 2018 program support will no longer be available via e-mail or telephone. However, we will keep the BibleWorks forum active so that users can continue to interact and get help from each other. We will also keep the BibleWorks Knowledge Base active to provide answers to the most common questions about BibleWorks functionality. We will endeavor to keep these support alternatives available for as long as they are useful to users.

*What about versions of BibleWorks prior to version 10?*

*After June 15, versions of BibleWorks prior to version 10 will no longer be supported.* Current installations for all versions will continue to function normally. However, in the unlikely event that a driver or Windows update breaks the program, there will be no updates to fix the problem. It is important to note that many people are still using 15 year old versions of the program on Windows. However, if you want to continue using the program for the long term, we encourage you to upgrade to BibleWorks 10 while it is still available.

*How can I backup and restore my current installation?*

At the end of June program and database updates will no longer be available online, except for the BibleWorks 10 maintenance updates referred to earlier. If you want to install or reinstall BibleWorks at a later date:


Ensure you have keep your BibleWorks activation codes in a safe place.
BibleWorks 10 users will need to download the final installation media image (available on our website in July) and use it for future installations.
*If you have a version prior to 10, you need to back up your BibleWorks folder now* using whatever backup program you prefer. If you need to reinstall BibleWorks later, use your original installation media to install BibleWorks, followed by a restoration of the backup.
*Do I still have a chance to license BibleWorks 10?*

Yes! *Until June 15, BibleWorks 10 is being made available to new and upgrading customers for the unprecedented price of US$199. Because of this price, ALL ORDERS ARE FINAL (no returns accepted).* Add-on modules may also be obtained untilJune 15, at regular prices. The easiest way to order is to visit our webstore. No orders will be received after June 15.

*Is this the end of BibleWorks?*

We continue to pray that the Lord would provide a way for the program to continue, and we are exploring some possibilities. But there are no definite plans at present for future development. I would like to thank personally the many thousands of people who over the last quarter century have used and supported BibleWorks. May the Lord bless your continued labors for His glory.

Michael Bushell
Owner and Lead Programmer
BibleWorks, LLC


----------



## Romans922 (Jun 1, 2018)

This is my best thought so far of what to do: Set up old computer, not connected to internet, install BW (whatever version). Use it strictly for BW. This is the cheapest option in my view.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dachaser (Jun 1, 2018)

greenbaggins said:


> I was shocked and saddened to get this email in my inbox today:
> 
> *A special note to our friends*
> BibleWorks has been serving the church for 26 years by providing a suite of professional tools aimed at enabling students of the Word to "rightly divide the word of truth". But it has become increasingly apparent over the last few years that the need for our services has diminished to the point where we believe the Lord would have us use our gifts in other ways. *Accordingly as of June 15, 2018 BibleWorks will cease operation as a provider of Bible software tools.* We make this announcement with sadness, but also with gratitude to God and thankfulness to a multitude of faithful users who have stayed with us for a large part of their adult lives. We know that you will have many questions going forward and we will do our best to answer some of them here.
> ...


A shocking development, as Bibleworks has been known as being, along with Accordance for Mac, the go to bible software to do high end biblical analysis in the original languages.
Now it looks like down to Logos and Accordance for high end user bible software.


----------



## greenbaggins (Jun 1, 2018)

Well, you can still use BW, David, and they will continue to provide maintenance updates. But they won't develop new versions. This is particularly sad, as they had just started the NT manuscript project. To be able to compare photos of the original NT manuscripts would be such a gift to so many scholars. Hopefully that need can be filled by another source. I do know that there is an online repository for photographs of NT mss.


----------



## Dachaser (Jun 1, 2018)

I would have to make sure any Biblework package was registered before the June 15 cutoff date still, correct?


----------



## greenbaggins (Jun 1, 2018)

David, correct. You can still register old codes (for an installation on a new computer, for instance), but you won't be able to buy new modules.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jun 1, 2018)

I got this email as well. I have Logos, Accordance, and Bibleworks... Bibleworks remains my go to resource for doing exegetical work. I hope their commitment to supporting their current product continues for decades!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 1, 2018)

Wow, I don't even know what to say to that. I've been using it for as long as it has been available.

I think, though, it resonates aloud the current state of the church today. Why in the world would we need a premier exegetical software package for anyone in the church?


----------



## VictorBravo (Jun 1, 2018)

I was shocked to see the email too. 

I use BW 10 daily. I'm content that I'll be able to continue using it, but, like Lane, I'm disappointed that the new developments are suspended.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 1, 2018)

Romans922 said:


> This is my best thought so far of what to do: Set up old computer, not connected to internet, install BW (whatever version). Use it strictly for BW. This is the cheapest option in my view.



A simple solution that would guarantee long access (until the computer itself fails, so get two cheap machines for future needs).

Also connect the computer to your local network after disabling Windows Update. Then you can remotely access Bibleworks using various apps like Chrome Remote Desktop (installed on all computers) via your primary computer instead of having to switch back and forth between two machines on a desk while conducting research.

Of course, the need for this will only arise when some Windows update breaks the installation on your main computer, so there is no need to work in the above fashion until the time arises. But set it all up on backup computers for that inevitable eventuality. 

Lastly, getting that installation image in July is vital. Don't overlook that item.

One wonders if the BW owner(s) have made inquiries with other companies to buy out the product and carry it forward. Folks like Logos or WordSearch Bible may be interested if the price is right.


----------



## greenbaggins (Jun 1, 2018)

Patrick, they are intending, at least for the time being, to continue to offer maintenance updates that would, I'm sure, take into account Windows updates, etc. But who knows how long they will be able to keep that going.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 1, 2018)

greenbaggins said:


> Well, you can still use BW, David, and they will continue to provide maintenance updates. But they won't develop new versions. This is particularly sad, as they had just started the NT manuscript project. To be able to compare photos of the original NT manuscripts would be such a gift to so many scholars. Hopefully that need can be filled by another source. I do know that there is an online repository for photographs of NT mss.


The problem is, Lane, that you can't build a business off this. Libraries could maintain this. I literally laughed when BW advertised that I needed to spend hundreds to upgrade to get pictures of codexes I would never look at.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 1, 2018)

greenbaggins said:


> Patrick, they are intending, at least for the time being, to continue to offer maintenance updates that would, I'm sure, take into account Windows updates, etc. But who knows how long they will be able to keep that going.


I do wonder if this about to be a one or two person operation. At LinkedIn the four employees listed there have all been there for more than ten years. The company shows 11-50 employees at the Chamber of Commerce. I feel sorry for these long timers now about to be out of a job.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 1, 2018)

Maybe Mike will do more writing (but I'm not sure we need another version of Songs of Zion).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Edward (Jun 1, 2018)

If they really are going to quit trying to monetize it, they should consider making the resources open source after this final round of 'going out of business' sales. 

Indeed, if they are going to continue to provide compatibility fixes anyway, why not continue to license what they are selling now without sinking investment into updates or new versions. It can't take a lot of resources to collect payments and issue licenses for what they already have. 

The whole thing doesn't look quite right. I can understand not having a currently viable economic model, but it does seem that there are relatively low cost options to try to monetize their sunk investment.


----------



## DTK (Jun 2, 2018)

Well, I lost my code for Bibleworks in a number of moves, & BW wanted to charge me for a new code after all the money I had spent on their software. I told them that I was done doing business with them. When you treat customers that way, you find yourself going out of business.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 2, 2018)

DTK said:


> Well, I lost my code for Bibleworks in a number of moves, & BW wanted to charge me for a new code after all the money I had spent on their software. I told them that I was done doing business with them. When you treat customers that way, you find yourself going out of business.


Odd.

If the serial number is a hash of a particular computer ID, when one changes computers they should provide a means of issuing a new computer. I think BW does this as its _About_ window always indicates a computer ID along with the person's name. I do not own BW, so I am only speculating.

If not, you might try searching your Windows registry files (*.plist in a Mac) for all terms containing Bible Works (or whatever name(s) is used therein) and locate the stored serial number therein.


----------



## Dachaser (Jun 2, 2018)

This gives me the same feeling had when Gramcord no longer was able to be used once changed to Windows 10.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 6, 2018)

greenbaggins said:


> I do know that there is an online repository for photographs of NT mss.


Like this one?

http://csntm.com/Manuscript

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 6, 2018)

See Logos item on how to use Logos like a BibleWorks Pro:

https://blog.logos.com/2018/06/use-logos-like-bibleworks-pro/


----------



## DTK (Jun 7, 2018)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> ...you might try searching your Windows registry files...


Patrick, that recommended act is surely above my Geek pay grade! I'll never understand how you guys figure out how to do such things!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 8, 2018)

DTK said:


> Patrick, that recommended act is surely above my Geek pay grade! I'll never understand how you guys figure out how to do such things!



For Windows users:

Right click _Start_ menu.
Select _Run_.
Type in _regedit.exe_
Select _OK _button
From the Regedit window that opens select _Edit_
Click the _Find_ option
Type in a search string, as in _Bibleworks_, _bw*_, etc.
Select _Find next_
Examine what comes up. Repeat "Find next" until done.​The registry contains nearly 1 million entries, so be patient. Sophisticated users actually use registry search tools to simplify this process.

That's how to do it.

I do not own BW, so I cannot point you to specific BW registry entries, such as a license key. So some clever search strings will be necessary to discover.

Maybe someone that owns the software can discover where the license key is stored within the Registry. That person need only copy and paste their license key into the regedit _Find_ field and see what comes up...if anything. If no search hit results, the license key may be located in a file somewhere related to BW folders on the computer. The file may not be plaintext, but can still be opened with a plaintext editor to examine any contents that may not be encrypted.

Note: this is just for searching to find some information. Do not fool around with the entries themselves unless you know what you are doing. Unless you are competent with Windows and the operating system, hacking the Windows Registry can result in _bricking_ your computer.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jun 8, 2018)

Did they try and sell the company? It seems a bit irresponsible, closing up shop.


----------



## Dachaser (Jun 8, 2018)

Scott Bushey said:


> Did they try and sell the company? It seems a bit irresponsible, closing up shop.


I am sure they explored all options, including selling out to Accordance or Logos, but for whatever reason was not able to have that work out.


----------



## DTK (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks Patrick, I will give it a shot, or two, or three, or....(not infinitely, my days are surely numbered!)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 12, 2018)

DTK said:


> Thanks Patrick, I will give it a shot, or two, or three, or....(not infinitely, my days are surely numbered!)


David - your best bet is to talk to Ben about this. He would likely be able to help you.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 12, 2018)

More from Logos - How We’re Helping BibleWorks Users Transition

https://blog.logos.com/2018/06/helping-users-transition/

A BW crossgrade or upgrade available to BW owners only.


----------



## Dachaser (Jun 13, 2018)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> More from Logos - How We’re Helping BibleWorks Users Transition
> 
> https://blog.logos.com/2018/06/helping-users-transition/
> 
> A BW crossgrade or upgrade available to BW owners only.


Very helpful news


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Jun 15, 2018)

"More from Logos - How We’re Helping BibleWorks Users Transition

https://blog.logos.com/2018/06/helping-users-transition/

A BW crossgrade or upgrade available to BW owners only."


Thanks for the heads up, gentlemen. I got the BW Crossgrade for $100 since I own Bible Works 6. Very nice deal... I continue to be amazed at the value Logos provides. It is a bloated piece of software that requires a solid system to run, however their breadth of reformed books, the 50% academic discount and the monthly free and discounted books have made me a great fan of Logos.


----------



## Dachaser (Jun 15, 2018)

puritanpilgrim said:


> "More from Logos - How We’re Helping BibleWorks Users Transition
> 
> https://blog.logos.com/2018/06/helping-users-transition/
> 
> ...


BibleWorks, Grammcord, and Accordance are all much better for working in the scriptures themselves, in doing original languages , but Logos is far superior in just the sheer number of really good books that one can purchase and use.


----------

